# 50 gallons



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

crappy cellphone picture

new









old









fauna:
3 otos
3 ghost shrimps
13 guppies
? guppy fry

flora:
hg and hc

trimmed hairgrass
________
buy extreme q


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

looks good...will look great once it all grows in...

oh and welcome


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

This tank looks great! Isn't your name Takashi? 

How long is it up and running?

Will you continue to support IWAGUMI style or add more plants?

I imagine how long you were planting that HG and HG small bushes 

Where did you get lily pipes?

Good lucks, keep posting


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Glad there's more planted tank interest these days. 

After the updates and a nice wipe it'll look very nice. Not that it doesn't now but the imperfections of the tank are distracting.  

Keep us up to date after the upgrades!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello and welcome! Lovely start to your tank...


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice setup and thanks for sharing


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

i do not plan on adding more plants
if i do it will still be hg and hc

believe it or not but the tank has actually been up and running for around half a year

bought 3 pots of hg at first and it spreaded
bought 3 pots of hc later on but started dying but they are growing slowly now

i also started my maracyn treatment for bga im on around day 4
little to no progress is shown

my uncle is coming back from china on the weekends
hes bringing back some lily pipes and a glass co2 diffuser
obviously cheaper versions of adas products

i hope my 2 2l bottle diy co2 will work on the glass diffusers
________
herbalaire vaporizer


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

That's a fantastic setup. Are they true or false neons (blue eye)? Have they tried to spawn in there?


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

they are true neons and they havnt tried spawning

maybe because i dont have the right water conditions
________
herbalaire reviews


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> ... Are they true or false neons (blue eye)? ...


You see their eyes on the photo. You have a pretty good eyesight


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

the neon tetras are exactly the same as these

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+890+1097&pcatid=1097

got them at luckys
________
strawberry cough pictures


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

finally posted the things i said i was going to do

cleaned up everything

kicked back bga

uncle failed to bring my lily pipes
the ones im using are from ebay
they seem a little too short

still no message from big als on my fluval case order

funny how this picture wasnt photoshoped and it looks better than the one that was


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

what kind, and how many watts does ur fixture have?


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

duckyser said:


> what kind, and how many watts does ur fixture have?


2 x 36 inch at 39 watts at 13000k
so thats 78 watts


----------



## leomessi (Feb 25, 2010)

i fucking love this. the hairgrass looks so soft and the hc is coming along nicely. please keep me posted with this tank!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Xnay on the uckingfe please


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

I planted some HC and most of it was dislodging from the substrate and getting clogged in the filter. I ended up removing the rest of it. It was money thrown down the drain.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

arinsi said:


> 2 x 36 inch at 39 watts at 13000k
> so thats 78 watts


Thanks.

Are you sure about 13000k? You should have a blue tank


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Are you sure about 13000k? You should have a blue tank


more then likely 2 x 6500K.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

updated

added in my guppies

check out how the tank evolved


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

What kind of rocks are those?


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

souldct said:


> What kind of rocks are those?


i dont remember the name but i got it at big als


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

Thats some great looking rocks!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Your tank looks amazing!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

You might have Ohko Stones.
Big All's sells them as *Dragon Rocks*. They are quite expensive, but they give a good start on ordinary rocks.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

new









trimmed hairgrass and got lots of guppy fry

does anyone know how to clean rocks


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

it can be a little annoying if you like the shape of the rock but you can try to turn them around and hide the green stuff. LOL


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

If you can take them out and not destroy a lot of plants, do it.
It's the best way. You will be able clear them perfectly out of a tank. You even can boil them, this will kill all invisible algae you have there.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

boiling rocks is the best way or a light bleach dip but remember to rinse very very well. Altho be ready to disturb your plants in the process of removing them.
I find that a few oto's seem to clrean my rocks up nicely


----------

